

Where Them Girls At? Why More 20-Something Chicks Don't Start Companies - janetaronica
http://bostinno.com/2012/01/13/where-them-girls-at-why-more-20-something-chicks-dont-start-companies/

======
tmh88j
Interesting, but one thing bothered me.

>Right now, most founders have computer science backgrounds. More men choose
math and science focused college majors, like computer science. I don’t think
it’s a result of little boys playing with science kits and being praised for
their smarts versus little girls playing school with their dolls and receiving
accolades for their looks. I think it’s more a matter of schooling.

Is the author suggesting that females don't receive math or science in their
K-12 studies? Of course if you study fashion you're not going to be taking
calculus, so I'm not quite sure what she's getting at.

>Math education sucks, it rewards mindless repetition more than strategic
problem solving and successful application of concepts.

edit: Ok, I totally agree but for standardized testing. It all depends on the
teacher. One more thing though, is the author implying men are better at math?

~~~
dfxm12
I think what she's getting at is that "entrepreneurship is not presented as an
option in fields women are interested in".

I agree that "Starting your own business 101" is probably not in the fashion
design curriculum, but it isn't in the computer science curriculum either. My
alma-mater has a fashion/business dual degree program where you graduate with
an MBA. It was just about 100% female.

The fact is entrepreneurship is hard, no matter who you are. Successful
entrepreneurs are successful because they are talented and self-motivated, not
because of a degree they got; they are largely self-taught as well.

------
nsxwolf
Not again, please. When will this general topic die?

I do admire the cajones of anyone who thinks they have an answer to the
question.

------
gooddelta
The title of this post is one of the primary reasons 20-something "chicks"
don't start companies.

